# Pump for trash can



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello All,

I got to point that I can't age water in the 6 gallon buckets any longer; entire beauty of this hobby turns to a water changing process.
So as many of you probably do this already, I would like to start aging water in the 30-40 Gallon plastic trash can.

What type of pump do you guys use to pump the water to fill the aquarium?
Any trash can from HomeDepot will serve the purpose?

Thank you.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi paronaram,

I was visiting another GSAS member's home this week and he uses a 32 gallon Rubbermaid plastic trash can with a submersible pump. 

Do you know how many gallons per minute you want to pump and how high above the average water level in the can you will have to pump it? BTW, you can always install a ball valve in the plumbing to adjust the flow.

There are individuals that also use an external pump to remove water from their aquariums when gravity is not fast enough.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Why do you age water at all?
For pump i would use powerhead, i have Atman 500 gal/h, about 20$


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Roy,

Thanks for reply.
Tank is about 3-4' above the future trash can.
I don't need any major water stream ... I will try to capture a picture of what I currently have, just to give an idea.

I do use a pump for my bucket. It's a no brand submersible pump, and it works, but not powerful enough I guess. If I raze the hose for about 4-5' above the bucket, water will stop flowing.


To drain the tank, gravity is more then enough 

Thanks.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi majstor76,

I'm in NYC and we have allot on Chlorine and Chloramine (?) in out water, it smells really bad.
I use Prime, to clean all that out. 
Also in that bucket I will make the temp at least around 74-75F
I have 67F from a tap, and during the winter time, even lower.

This water will go for new planted setup and one Tanganyika setup and some small fry tanks

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi paromaram,

Check out the Danner Mag Drive pumps. They are quiet, reliable, good parts availability, can be run submerged or "dry". A Danner Supreme Mag-Drive Model 2 can do about 2 gallons per minute at a 4' rise. About $60 online.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

paronaram said:


> Tank is about 3-4' above the future trash can.


I use the Maxi-Jet submersible utility pump. There are different models depending on the required head height, i.e. how high you want to pump the water. It should be measured from the bottom of the holding tank to the top of the fish tank. If the holding tank is 4 feet deep and the top of the fish tank is 4 feet above, the head height is 8 feet. Model 3000 (with a rated maximum head height of 9.1 feet) should be sufficient.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

paronaram said:


> Also in that bucket I will make the temp at least around 74-75F
> I have 67F from a tap, and during the winter time, even lower.


Well, that part you can solve with hot water from tap.
Lots of work, i couldnt manage that with 50% week change on my 110g.
Ima also using Prime, but im not in urban area so water is good


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have several garbage cans that I use for aging water, or for draining the tanks. 
I find that the pump rate is better determined by the tank size. 
As long as the pump will pump the water high enough, that is OK, but slower flow is better in smaller tanks. 

I have several pumps that I use in these tanks. Most are fountain pumps. Easy to add vinyl tubing to the outlet. 
Most of my tanks are about 2-4' above the garbage can, so look at the amount of water these pumps put out at about that head height. (head height is from the top of the water in the can, which drops as you use it) to the outlet. 

Up to about 20 gallon tanks, maybe 29 gallon, 100 gph is plenty. More than that will blow the substrate around too much. 
Tanks that are longer (3'-4') can be OK with more water flow because I can clamp the vinyl tubing at an angle so it does not hit the substrate directly, but flows along the length of the tank. Up to about 200 gph works in these tanks. 

To pre-treat the water I will fill the garbage can (20 gallon, 32 gallon and 44 gallon Rubbermaid Brute. Get the wheels, too), add whatever treatment (I often use peat moss) and put a pump at the bottom middle, aimed vertically. The flow is up through the middle of the can, radiates out across the top, then down along the sides. This encourages the maximum gas exchange (if needed). 
Another way that I may set it up (especially when there are a lot of minerals to dissolve) is to get a whirlpool going, by aiming the pump sideways, mostly at the bottom, and the water swirls around. Any size pump (100-200 gph) is fine for this sort of thing. Even a little table top fountain pump will work (I think these are 60 gph). These won't pump the water into a tank, though. They have almost no head pressure in the range most of us need.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for all reply!

I found pump Model: Quiet One 2200 with following specs:
581 GPH @ 0’
325 GPH @ 5’
9.8’ max
$40

I think it is a little overkill for what I have, but I think I will add a ball valve to control the flow.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

That pump is similar to what I use. My tanks are big so the flow works well for me. You could diffuse the current with a sprayhead (as used for watering flowers) and a replacement garden hose attached to the end of your tubing; this way you will still be able to refill the tank quickly.

Your trash can selection is important: cheap cans are flimsy and may collapse. Rubbermaid Brutes are good and sturdy; they come in both 32 and 44 gallon sizes. If you must use a cheaper trash can, reinforce it with a wood frame. You could also use a 55 gallon barrel. You may be able to get these free from a local car wash; just rinse it very thoroughly to remove any soap residue.


----------



## TonyVideo (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a spare Eheim spray bar which I attached to the hose to evenly distribute the water. I just suction cup it to the side like coming in from a canister. Detach it when done. I save R/O water in 5 gallon bottles with handles. I use a medium size trash can and elevate it about 3-4 feet for my pump to work ok which is a submersible batter powered version so I don't have to plug it in. I start the pump and pour the water in the trash can. I just leave the pump and hose in the trash can for storage. I replace 30 gallons a week.


----------



## NickWayn (Oct 5, 2010)

what about some submersible water pumps at Lowes'.
I've seen some over there that's kinda at $30something.

Are they good for WC ??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If they come from the garden department, or wherever they put pond and fountain things, then Lowes or other source is probably a good way to go. 
You can also write down the name of the manufacturer and the model and google for more info. 
These are likely to be somewhat low end pumps, but that is OK for intermittent use.

I get several years use out of the Becket pumps. This style (several different sizes) works for a long time, really a great buy:
http://www.beckettpumps.com/retail/product.php?productid=10002&cat=268&page=1

Harbor Freight has total junk. If you are really low on money and need something for a couple of months, maybe a year, then their pumps are OK, but they quit after a very short life span. 
Another source of pumps is Grainger. They have local outlets and on line sales. I have one of their latest catalogs. (number 401) and pumps start on page 3541.

If the pumps you are looking at come from the 'sump pump' department, most of these are not good for tanks, ponds or water prep.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, I got Quiet One 2200 last week!
Awesome pump, solid build and powerful.

Now here is a question. Tube adapters are 1" (I think)
All my tubes (clear hose) are 1/2" (and they are $$$)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg-16016-23263-pond-pump.jpg

this is the pump. I did not get all this fountain accessory, all have is top adapter
Do you know if I can get some pluming adapter to feet on the top of this pump and down step it to 1/2"?

Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Aug 10, 2006)

Not familiar with this pump per se - but it looks like the adapter on it in the picture is screwed on to the pump. If this is the case, you can unscrew this, and go to Lowes/HD/Hdwr store and get threaded adapters to reduce the size to whatever you need. Should be able to go from 1" to half inch in 2 or 3 pieces.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you!
I found an adapter, but it's not screw on type.
Local hardware store had something barbed male to male 3/4" to 1/2" adapter.
Sorry, in my previews post I mentioned that pump output is 1"  it's 3/4"

So from the pump I used a little piece of 3/4" tube, then adapter, and then my main 1/2" tube
Works grate, but very powerful! I'm looking for a ball valve


----------

